# Ideal Male nose



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

Would you consider noses like Brando and Gandy as ideal? -




















i.e., Medium width, slight dorsal hump, strong and high nasal bridge, nasiolabial angle of 90-95 degrees hence producing more straight, non upturned nasal tips

Or noses like River Pheonix and Jared Leto? -




















i.e., narrow width, no dorsal hump, weaker and lower nasal bridge compared to Brando and Gandy, higher nasiolabial angle of 105-110 degrees hence producing more upturned nose tips


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 6, 2021)

most the people you showed have ugly shit noses


----------



## Need2Ascend (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes and no and yes


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> most the people you showed have ugly shit noses


Why so?
Brando had a great nose -


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Yes and no and yes


??
You would prefer Brando's, Pheonix's and Leto's nose but not Gandy's nose?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 6, 2021)

masc nose mogs


----------



## Need2Ascend (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> ??
> You would prefer Brando's and Pheonix's nose but not Gandy's nose?


Im just shitposting man


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 6, 2021)

its a girl


----------



## Beastimmung (Nov 6, 2021)

Its about harmony


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> its a girl
> View attachment 1393865


This thread by everthingmatterscel shows he prefers exactly these noses -









The nosepill is understated...


People underestimate how the nose frames the FACE. This guy has a leptorrhine nasal index, perfect contouring of the nasal cartilage, 0 nasal asymmetries (no signs of dorsal hump or deviated septum), perfect nose-mouth ratio, ideal nasal bridge width (gives him harmonic IPD) and no deformities...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

Beastimmung said:


> Its about harmony


Won't having/preferring a feminine nose on a masculine face look/be disharmonious?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 6, 2021)

Hebbe wems nose


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> This thread by everthingmatterscel shows he prefers exactly these noses -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its also small nose
average shaped nose like delon's mogs


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> This thread by everthingmatterscel shows he prefers exactly these noses -
> 
> 
> 
> ...







medium sized masc nose not thin feminine like this guy ypou posted


----------



## cloUder (Nov 6, 2021)

straight, sharp noses with high bridge mog


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1393870
> 
> medium sized masc nose not thin feminine like this guy ypou posted


But Delon too had an androgynous nose - 




His nose was a little narrow and the nasal tip was slightly upturned.
It was extremely harmonious with his other features though👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

@cloUder I have personal messaged you


----------



## germanlooks (Nov 6, 2021)

This nose is ideal to look aesthetic


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> But Delon too had an androgynous nose -
> View attachment 1393873
> 
> His nose was a little narrow and the nasal tip was slightly upturned.
> It was extremely harmonious with his other features though👍🏻


wouldn't call it androgynous his nose was very sligthly upturned but it was fairly thick from the front


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> This nose is ideal to look aesthetic
> View attachment 1393875


Good width, but more upturned and that's why he looks more prettyboyesque


----------



## cloUder (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> @cloUder I have personal messaged you


where?


----------



## Clark69 (Nov 6, 2021)

something like this is ideal. straight, non bulbous tip, high nasal bridge, small nostrils, not too long or too short


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 6, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Hebbe wems nose


Yeah your nose looks good


----------



## Deleted member 15817 (Nov 6, 2021)

I consider a nose like this ideal




Perfectly Straight, minimally flared nostrils, small-medium width, with a small/minimally upturned tip


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 6, 2021)

2nd


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

Unmoggable said:


> I consider a nose like this ideal
> View attachment 1394043
> 
> Perfectly Straight, minimally flared nostrils, small-medium width, with a small/minimally upturned tip


It is like a perfect mix between masculine and feminine nose👍🏻
Although Salih's bridge could be a little narrower at the start of it


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

uglymug said:


> 2nd


You prefer a more pretty boy nose👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> You prefer a more pretty boy nose👍🏻


Its an objectively better nose for 99% of faces


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 6, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Would you consider noses like Brando and Gandy as ideal? -
> View attachment 1393839
> View attachment 1393840
> View attachment 1393841
> ...


Neither jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 6, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Neither jfl


I gave an idea of an ideal nose. The first ones are obviously "masculine" and second set is "feminine/pretty boy" nose. You could come up with your own example


----------

